# Are there any jd techs here? need help with jd 7800 mfwd



## jdjunk21979 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have recently purchased a 94 7800 power quad mfwd. The right hand front steering knuckle has bad bearings and I went to pull it off and ran into a problem. How do i remove the lower king pin to separate the knuckle from the axle housing? Also, there is a valve body on the underside of the trans, right above the front driveshaft output. It is leaking and it has a wood screw screwed into a port that looks like it should be plugged. Is there something that this screw is doing? Any help would be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdjunk21979 _
> *I have recently purchased a 94 7800 power quad mfwd. The right hand front steering knuckle has bad bearings and I went to pull it off and ran into a problem. How do i remove the lower king pin to separate the knuckle from the axle housing? Also, there is a valve body on the underside of the trans, right above the front driveshaft output. It is leaking and it has a wood screw screwed into a port that looks like it should be plugged. Is there something that this screw is doing? Any help would be very appreciated. Thanks *


Sorry I dont have any advice for you on this as I have never tackled this, but I did want to welcome you to the board and hopefully someone with some experience will chime in here and help you out. Again WECOME TO THE BOARD


----------



## jdjunk21979 (Feb 25, 2009)

Really? Nobody?


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

Could you post a few pictures, I cannot picture this in my head


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Sorry for not responding and forgive my ignorance, but I’m struggling with the term “Power Quad”?? Is this a tractor?

If so, here is a link we often use to look up and find parts from the official John Deere Web site…using your model 7800 (tractor):

http://jdpc.deere.com/jdpc/servlet/com.deere.u90490.partscatalog.view.servlets.HomePageServlet_Alt

The link also gives you several options WITH diagrams to help diagnose and repair the problem.

SHARTEL


----------

